# Pineapple cider



## jivesucka (24/9/16)

woolies have golden circle pineapple juice 2x2L for $5 so i got 20 litres and unleashed mangrove jacks cider yeast onto it with 100g lactose to balance out the tartness.
Not too bad, doesn't carbonate very well, but its a nice drop!


----------



## Seaquebrew (24/9/16)

Pider?

Thanks, might give it a crack with some fruit added

Cheers


----------



## decr (29/9/16)

Interesting. I might give this a try after my current batch of 70/30 apple/cranberry finishes. Cranberry was on special, otherwise it's too dear to use in such quantities. Never used so much of it before but it sure made crazy "krausen" when it took off.


----------



## Radshoes (29/9/16)

Im thinking I might just cheat and get a mangrove jacks apple cider kit and add 4 litres of pineapple juice.


----------



## eldertaco (29/9/16)

Might have to give this a crack next cider batch.

I had a some pineapple cider a while back from a local bottle shop, and it went awesome as simple pina colada type mixers with a spash and a bit of malibu.


----------



## jivesucka (11/11/16)

eldertaco said:


> Might have to give this a crack next cider batch.
> 
> I had a some pineapple cider a while back from a local bottle shop, and it went awesome as simple pina colada type mixers with a spash and a bit of malibu.


this stuff by any chance? http://www.pineapplecider.com.au/
that was the thing that inspired me, since then i've tried to make mango cider but there is too much pulp to deal with and pectinase doesn't work the same way as gelatin for getting the "gunk" out of the way


----------

